# NFS Carbon Bildschirmauflösung



## FaStMinD85 (18. Februar 2011)

*NFS Carbon Bildschirmauflösung*

Moin Moin. hab die Woche mal NFS Carbon auf meinem Win7 Rechner zum Laufen bekommen und hab jetzt aber n Problem mit der Auflösung.
Ich starte es im Kompimodus unter Win98 und als Admin, läuft 1a, aber wenn ich das Spiel starte behält er meine Grafikeinstellungen nicht. Was kann ich da machen?

Hatte schon ganz vergessen wie geil das Spiel war.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: NFS Carbon Bildschirmauflösung*

Die Grafikeinstellungen kannst du auch in den Anzeigeoptionen von NFS Carbon selbst ändern. Breitbildauflösungen sind jedoch nur in Verbindungen mit einem Zusatztool möglich, da müsstest du nach googeln.


----------

